# Guys I need your opinions!



## by Bill USA (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello everybody!
There is some kind of problem with my son. 
Earlier I with my wife have cognized that our son was showing interest mainly to boys then girls, but we didn`t pay enough attention to this cause how we thought it seemed normal in this age (9 years) not to be interested in girls so much. Especially that he studies in single-sex school where he surrounded with boys all the time and communicates with girls only on extra courses two times a week. And on friday his teacher told me that he made a pass at his classmate. We are worried a lot because of it and we are thinking about transfering him to mixed-sex school. However he has good results at math and at other subjects too. May be it`s not so serious but who knows...
That why I want to know your opinions.


----------



## ymu (Mar 17, 2013)

What are you worrying about? If it's him being gay, then he has a much worse problem (homophobic parents) than you do (gay son). Get over yourself, for fuck's sake.


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bi0boy (Mar 17, 2013)

Obvious troll is obvious


----------



## red rose (Mar 17, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Obvious troll is obvious


This


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 17, 2013)

red rose said:


> This


This!


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Hello everybody!However he has good results at math.


HI DOCTOR NICK! *Maths


----------



## by Bill USA (Mar 17, 2013)

Fuck you guys! I want my son to be a man. I want to see him walking out with a pretty girl. I want to play with grandchildren when a become an old man!


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> I want to play with grandchildren when a become an old man!


Sicko


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 17, 2013)

How does he smell?


----------



## by Bill USA (Mar 17, 2013)

What?


----------



## Thora (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Fuck you guys! I want my son to be a man. I want to see him walking out with a pretty girl. I want to play with grandchildren when a become an old man!


What does "make a pass" mean in terms of a 9 year old?


----------



## killer b (Mar 17, 2013)

bill, when i was 9 i used to play sexy with other boys. i do have two beautiful children now, so my parents get to be doting grandparents. 

however, i do like it rough up the arse.


----------



## by Bill USA (Mar 17, 2013)

Touching his classmate where he shouldn`t.


----------



## killer b (Mar 17, 2013)

oops, sorry. up the ASS.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Fuck you guys! I want my son to be a man. I want to see him walking out with a pretty girl. I want to play with grandchildren when a become an old man!


Have more kids, I speak from experience that if you only have one they will always be a disappointment.


----------



## by Bill USA (Mar 17, 2013)

killer b said:


> oops, sorry. up the ASS.


It`s a bit strange...


----------



## mao (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> I want to see him walking out with a pretty girl. I want to play with grandchildren when a become an old man!


 
It's not what YOU want. It will be what HE wants at the end of the day, and if he feels attracted to other boys you will have to accept him. Fuck you otherwise.


----------



## by Bill USA (Mar 17, 2013)

And what should I do? I mean about transfering him to mixed-sex school?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 17, 2013)

take him to a witch doctor, blates


----------



## Poot (Mar 17, 2013)

Look pal, he's gay or he's not gay. Whatever you do will not make a difference. I would have thought that was obvious.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 17, 2013)

Keep it going.  I am just here for entertainment while I eat my cauliflower and semolina soup.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> And what should I do? I mean about transfering him to mixed-sex school?


Transfer him to an all girls school. 
Its the only way to be sure


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

Poot said:


> Look pal, he's gay or he's not gay.


...or he's completely made up


----------



## Poot (Mar 17, 2013)

Schmetterling said:


> Keep it going.  I am just here for entertainment while I eat my cauliflower and semolina soup.


That sounds interesting. Is it your own recipe? Is it good?


----------



## by Bill USA (Mar 17, 2013)

Poot said:


> Look pal, he's gay or he's not gay. Whatever you do will not make a difference. I would have thought that was obvious.


But may be in mixed-sex school hi would find it interesting to communicate with girls.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 17, 2013)

Poot said:


> That sounds interesting.


 
"Interesting" being a good choice of word there. It certainly doesn't sound appetising.


----------



## Poot (Mar 17, 2013)

blairsh said:


> ...or he's completely made up


I always think made up children sound so much less hassle, but this is never the case


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Fuck you guys! I want my son to be a man. I want to see him walking out with a pretty girl. I want to play with grandchildren when a become an old man!


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)

An ass....


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 17, 2013)

Poot said:


> That sounds interesting. Is it your own recipe? Is it good?


Oh, it's yummy!  I had some smoked bacon (geraeuchter Speck) in the freezer.  Cooked it up with the cauli and its leaves, caraway seeds, bit of potato, laurel leaves, salt, pepper, blended it, added a bit more water and then the semolina.  Enriched with Mettwurst (smoked, minced pork sausages. Am eating that with homemade spelt bread and unsalted butter.  The soups is a reheated which is when soups/stews taste best.


----------



## Firky (Mar 17, 2013)

Give him a gun and a trench coat.


----------



## by Bill USA (Mar 17, 2013)

Fuck you it`s not funny! Stupid asholes!


----------



## Glitter (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Fuck you guys! I want my son to be a man. I want to see him walking out with a pretty girl. I want to play with grandchildren when a become an old man!



What if he decides to 'walk out' with a minger?


----------



## by Bill USA (Mar 17, 2013)

Fuck your soup simpletons!


----------



## killer b (Mar 17, 2013)

fuck your soup!


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

killer b said:


> fuck your soup!


and fuck you dolphin!


----------



## Firky (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Fuck your soup simpletons!


 
We're an angry lunch mob don't you know?

Seriously if I was worried my son was gay I'd take him to one of those good old fashioned churches and have a word with the guys there. They'll put him in the right path. Also I'd remove all pink items from the house and get him proper toys like guns, camoflauge clothing etc. Might be worth banning Disney from the house too. 

(I know you've tagged me stuff it but this more interesting for now  )


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2013)

He's not gay. He's not straight. He's not bisexual, asexual, or anything else.  He's 9.

Love him, support him, and if you really have to know about his sexual preferences then ask him again when he's an adult.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 17, 2013)

I have finished the soup.  rrrrrrrrr


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 17, 2013)

killer b said:


> fuck your soup!


 
fuck your chowder too!


----------



## Thora (Mar 17, 2013)

I think you need to have a big talk to him about unwanted touching and appropriate behaviour and boundaries - if my 9 year old was groping other kids in school, their gender wouldn't be my first concern.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 17, 2013)

killer b said:


> fuck your soup!


 
Oh; I only just got that. I thought he was calling us soup as in primeal (what's that word) soup. He was talking about myyyyy soup?

ETA Not you; Hillie Billie.  I just quoted wrong.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Fuck your soup simpletons!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe he just needs to get out more and mingle?

This looks good


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

God bless the National Association of Marlon Brando Lookalikes


----------



## by Bill USA (Mar 17, 2013)

Thora said:


> I think you need to have a big talk to him about unwanted touching and appropriate behaviour and boundaries - if my 9 year old was groping other kids in school, their gender wouldn't be my first concern.


It`s not so easy to talk with him about that. May be he even don`t understand what is happening with him so I don`t want to concentrate the attention on this fact. So may be changing a school would be soft way to develop the interest according to gils in him...


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 17, 2013)

spawnofsatan said:


> Maybe he just needs to get out more and mingle?
> 
> This looks good


We have candy in our pockets for you?????
Evenening!


----------



## Thora (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> It`s not so easy to talk with him about that. May be he even don`t understand what is happening with him so I don`t want to concentrate the attention on this fact. So may be changing a school would be soft way to develop the interest according to gils in him...


If your child doesn't know that he can't grope other people (and people can't grope him) then you have problems.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2013)

fish lovin


----------



## by Bill USA (Mar 17, 2013)

Thora said:


> If your child doesn't know that he can't grope other people (and people can't grope him) then you have problems.


You don`t understand what I tried to say


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Fuck your soup simpletons!


 
Mmmmmm kinky


----------



## by Bill USA (Mar 17, 2013)

Can you guys just give me your opinions about single-sex and mixed sex schools?
With out any trolling and stupid pictures!


----------



## killer b (Mar 17, 2013)

you just need to introduce him to a nice soup, and let nature take it's course.


----------



## silverfish (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Fuck you guys! I want my son to be a man. I want to see him walking out with a pretty girl. I want to play with grandchildren when a become an old man!


 
get him some guns


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 17, 2013)

thora's right though. you need to have a talk with him about inappropriate touching. it doesn't have to focus on one gender or another.
also, no, I don't think that sending him to a mixed-gender school will change anything if he is, indeed gay.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2013)

I reccomend gazpacho soup for your first soup fuck, so as not to burn yurself. And a crusty roll to mop yourself up with


----------



## by Bill USA (Mar 17, 2013)

Can you guys just give me your opinions about single-sex and mixed sex schools?
With out any trolling and stupid pictures!


----------



## killer b (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Can you guys just give me your opinions about single-sex and mixed sex schools?
> With out any trolling and stupid pictures!


what do you think?


----------



## by Bill USA (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, what do you think about single-sex and mixed-sex schools?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 17, 2013)

blairsh said:


> and fuck you dolphin!


Fuck you whale!

</South Park>


----------



## silverfish (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Yes, what do you think about single-sex and mixed-sex schools?


 

absolutely


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Fuck you guys! I want my son to be a man. I want to see him walking out with a pretty girl. I want to play with grandchildren when a become an old man!


Your son will be a man regardless or not of whether he is gay.


----------



## killer b (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Yes, what do you think about single-sex and mixed-sex schools?


which has the best soup?


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> It`s not so easy to talk with him about that. May be he even don`t understand what is happening with him so I don`t want to concentrate the attention on this fact. So may be changing a school would be soft way to develop the interest according to gils in him...



Fucking fish soup? Getting him interested in gil(l)s? 

Jamican me crazy!


----------



## by Bill USA (Mar 17, 2013)

killer b said:


> which has the best soup?


Don`t funny any more!


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Don`t funny any more!


Don't homophobic any more then.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 17, 2013)

Fuck your soup is officially my new favourite phrase.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Yes, what do you think about single-sex and mixed-sex schools?


That would be an ecumenical matter!


----------



## by Bill USA (Mar 17, 2013)

Gays are evil! Thats`s all!


----------



## toggle (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> You don`t understand what I tried to say


 
is it ok for him to grope girls then?


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Gays are evil! Thats`s all!


0/10


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Gays are evil! Thats`s all!


Post reported.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Gays are evil! Thats`s all!


 
But you know you want cock. Big cock. Sliding up and down in your arse. Are you coming yet?


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Gays are evil! Thats`s all!


No, Bill USA, Serial killers are evil. You do know how may active serial killers operate in the US at any given time, don't you?


----------



## by Bill USA (Mar 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> is it ok for him to grope girls then?


Yes! Fuck yes! It`s normal to grope girls! Of course I would drop on him but in my soul I would say "Yeaa It`s my son! "


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Yes! Fuck yes! It`s normal to grope girls! Of course I would drop on him but in my soul I would say "Yeaa It`s my son! "


And if he progressed to raping or beating women, would you be proud of him then?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Yes! Fuck yes! It`s normal to grope girls! Of course I would drop on him but in my soul I would say "Yeaa It`s my son! "


 
that's very sad.


----------



## toggle (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Yes! Fuck yes! It`s normal to grope girls! Of course I would drop on him but in my soul I would say "Yeaa It`s my son! "


 
do the girls get a say in this? you're really talking about transferring a kid';s school so the classmates he gropes are female?

fuck off and stop focusing on your son's sexuality and teach the kid some respect, for everyone. like keeping his hands to himself. that's the bigger issue.

teach yourself some fucking respect for others while you're at it.

moron


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 17, 2013)

Can you defend Tootsie Rolls, Bill? Why are they so popular with your countryfolk?


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Yes! Fuck yes! It`s normal to grope girls! Of course I would drop on him but in my soul I would say "Yeaa It`s my son! "


No it isn't normal to grope girls by the way. Seeing as you seem to be struggling with things.


----------



## xenon (Mar 17, 2013)

Bye bye Bill USA. So much promise. So little realised.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 17, 2013)

19sixtysix said:


> But you know you want cock. Big cock. Sliding up and down in your arse. Are you coming yet?


----------



## starfish (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Yes! Fuck yes! It`s normal to grope girls! Of course I would drop on him but in my soul I would say "Yeaa It`s my son! "


 
Did you grope girls when you were 9?


----------



## xenon (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Yes! Fuck yes! It`s normal to grope girls! Of course I would drop on him but in my soul I would say "Yeaa It`s my son! "



Jesus hates you.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 17, 2013)

starfish said:


> Did you grope girls when you were 9?


He doesn't sound much older than 9 now, to be fair.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

xenon said:


> Jesus hates you.


Jesus wants a piece of their ass.


----------



## toggle (Mar 17, 2013)

Espresso said:


> He doesn't sound much older than 9 now, to be fair.


 
maybee he was too busy sexually abusing his classmates throughout school to learn anything else.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 17, 2013)

Bill, I went to both a single sex and mixed sex schools. I also was at a boarding school where I shared a dormitory with other boys. I got into BDSM, rubber, latex, PVC and electro. Before I converted to Christianity.

Really you need to concentrate on bringing your child up to respect himself and others. This would be my biggest concern with a child behaving as you describe. It seems you are missing this vital part of your relationship with him.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 17, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> No, Bill USA, Serial killers are evil. You do know how may active serial killers operate in the US at any given time, don't you?


 
Do you? Is it that easy to find out? Are they licensed or regulated in some way?


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Do you? Is it that easy to find out? Are they licensed or regulated in some way?


FBI analysis put estimates between 30 and 50 at any given time. I obviously don't know their names and addresses but I'm more afraid of them than 'the gays'.


----------



## Poot (Mar 17, 2013)

Please do us all a favour and teach your child about boundaries and about "no means no". It's no wonder he thinks it's ok to grope other children if this is your attitude, for shame.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Fuck your soup simpletons!


Sweetie, I don't care what you do in the privacy of your own home, but there's no way I'm fucking the soup which I'm having for tea.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2013)

Poot said:


> Please do us all a favour and teach your child about boundaries and about "no means no". It's no wonder he thinks it's ok to grope other children if this is your attitude, for shame.


^This.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2013)

Shall we keep this douchebag for a while?

Actually no. He's got to go.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

LAST IN!


----------



## Poot (Mar 17, 2013)

Me!


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

No, me!!!


----------



## dessiato (Mar 17, 2013)

Last in!


----------



## toggle (Mar 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Shall we keep this douchebag for a while?
> 
> Actually no. He's got to go.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

i used CAPS though


----------



## dessiato (Mar 17, 2013)

_*LAST IN*_


----------



## Firky (Mar 17, 2013)

Puffs the lot of ya


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

Firky said:


> Puffs


...Sugar, is the cereal of a backwards world


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Shall we keep this douchebag for a while?
> 
> Actually no. He's got to go.


Go on, who's ISP is it?


----------



## Firky (Mar 17, 2013)

What happened to Detroit City anyway? We need more right wing merkins on here.


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2013)

Firky said:


> What happened to Detroit City anyway? We need more right wing merkins on here.


It'd be preferable to posters performing a weak parody of right-wing merkins that's for sure.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 17, 2013)

Firky said:


> What happened to Detroit City anyway? We need more right wing merkins on here.


 
More pubic wigs?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2013)

he faded away, taking his rank dinners with him


----------



## dessiato (Mar 17, 2013)

Corax said:


> Go on, *whose* ISP is it?


 
We should keep the grammar correct.


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2013)

dessiato said:


> We should keep the grammar correct.


Nope - I was asking the identity of I.S.P.

I added the "is it" because I'm wearing Adidas and stuck in the early 2000s.


----------



## xenon (Mar 17, 2013)

Last...

Fuckit, I can't be arsed.


----------



## Firky (Mar 17, 2013)

spawnofsatan said:


> More pubic wigs?





DotCommunist said:


> he faded away, taking his rank dinners with him


 
He was alright - he sent me a couple of his mum's curry recipes, they were like an Americanised version of our Anglo-curries so it had sweetcorn instead of spinach for example. I sometimes miss old urbans - was having this conversation with Froggy earlier. Glad she's hung around, she's ace is our froggy 


LAST IN YA HEEMASEXES!


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

bin race


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 17, 2013)

Mine!


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

No way


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 17, 2013)

Weigh, whey, way!


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

No way, no gay!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2013)

mine


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

Come on!


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 17, 2013)

I still wonder whether he actually typoed the thread title and wanted to have the opinion of gays?


----------



## dessiato (Mar 17, 2013)

MINE!!!


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

I feel invested now, even though i know this bin race was one i just couldn't win, i need to feel like i tried...


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

THWACK!


----------



## Poot (Mar 17, 2013)

Glory is mine!


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

Said the priest to the choirboy


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 17, 2013)

Blast! The Haribo minis I gobbled up have given me heartburn.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm bored of this thread now. OP might have replied to my post. I was serious. 

But there is NASCAR, and PBR on in the US so maybe he's gone to watch that.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2013)

blairsh said:


> I feel invested now, even though i know this bin race was one i just couldn't win, i need to feel like i tried...


mine


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 17, 2013)

Uh huh, no siree


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

spawnofsatan said:


> Uh huh, no siree


Twat off you twatter


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 17, 2013)

dessiato said:


> I'm bored of this thread now. OP might have replied to my post. I was serious.
> 
> But there is NASCAR, and PBR on in the US so maybe he's gone to watch that.



He is no more a real American than Dominic West was. Also, he has been banned.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2013)

dessiato said:


> I'm bored of this thread now. OP might have replied to my post. I was serious<snip>.


Fair play to you dessiato.   FWIW I don't see why you can't reconcile at least some of the things you were into (at least with your wife) with your new found faith, but it's your conscience, not mine.


----------



## Poot (Mar 17, 2013)

Fuck your soup.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 17, 2013)

blairsh said:


> Twat off you twatter


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

This is just getting a bit gay now


----------



## dessiato (Mar 17, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Fair play to you dessiato. FWIW I don't see why you can't reconcile at least some of the things you were into (at least with your wife) with your new found faith, but it's your conscience, not mine.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 17, 2013)

Ye of little faith.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

Poot said:


> Fuck your soup.


No, fuck YOUR soup.


----------



## Poot (Mar 17, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> No, fuck YOUR soup.


FUCK YOUR SOUP EQUATIONGIRL.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

Poot said:


> FUCK YOUR SOUP EQUATIONGIRL.


 
fuck your soup Poot!!!!


----------



## dessiato (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sim667 (Mar 17, 2013)

Best thread ever?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Best thread ever?


Not even close.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Best thread ever?


Nah, no ones ma would even piss on this thread.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 17, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Best thread ever?


Nothing is better than "boat happy" thread.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 17, 2013)

blairsh said:


> Nah, no ones ma would even piss on this thread.



I don't know, I'm very keen on the soup fucking


----------



## sim667 (Mar 17, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Nothing is better than "boat happy" thread.



I've heard this but never read it


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Espresso (Mar 17, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I don't know, I'm very keen on the soup fucking


Well, I like soup and I like fucking.
Where's Harry Hill when we need him?


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I've heard this but never read it


It is genius. You should read it.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 17, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I've heard this but never read it


Then you really ought. If it doesn't make you laugh out loud I'd be very surprised. But you need to know that tobyjug was an outrageous poster who totally believed in his outrageous claims. (((TBJ))) He was, without a doubt, one of life's characters.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Then you really ought. If it doesn't make you laugh out loud I'd be very surprised. But you need to know that tobyjug was an outrageous poster who totally believed in his outrageous claims. (((TBJ))) He was, without a doubt, one of life's characters.


I still miss him from time to time, mainly because no other right wing poster could hold a candle to his outrageousness.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 17, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> I still miss him from time to time, mainly because no other right wing poster could hold a candle to his outrageousness.


That is so true, think what he would have made of this OP! We should invite him back as a guest poster, re-instate the OP and sit back and watch.


----------



## Firky (Mar 17, 2013)

Bint gate was pretty good.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 17, 2013)

Firky said:


> Bint gate was pretty good.


Link?


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Yes! Fuck yes! It`s normal to grope girls! Of course I would drop on him but in my soul I would say "Yeaa It`s my son! "


TBH if he's groping at 9 he nearly is a man. 

And he needs to learn you can't carry on like that no matter what sex you are coming on to. 

Are you saying it's ok for him to sexually abuse girls then?


----------



## free spirit (Mar 17, 2013)

have the mods lost the bin button?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 17, 2013)

fuck your soup.  that made me very happy.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 17, 2013)

free spirit said:


> have the mods lost the bin button?


Is the race still on then?

LAST IN (just in case the it is)


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Is the race still on then?
> 
> LAST IN (just in case the it is)


last in...YOUR FACE!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Nothing is better than "boat happy" thread.


No even the proof of the existence of god thread?  Oh sorry, there was I conflating length with quality again.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2013)

blairsh said:


> last in...YOUR FACE!


You wish.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

Your face wishes


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2013)

lossers


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

*losers


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2013)

moran


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2013)

OP is an asshat


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)

Ballsack. Fuckturd. Nincomfloop!


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)

(_*_)(_*_)


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

big dogs cock


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)

Yesssss, fucking timing!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2013)

rubbish


----------



## dessiato (Mar 17, 2013)

_MINE!_


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2013)

still mine


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)

ddraig said:


> rubbish


Shut it dragon breath.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2013)

*torches stuff_it's fluffy toys


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2013)

What the fuck is _wrong_ with you people?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2013)

"you" people?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)

Muahahaha


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2013)

love that 
got it on 12


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 17, 2013)

by Bill USA said:


> Fuck your soup simpletons!


 
Nobody has yet speculated on the gender of my soup...


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2013)

distractions are working


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 17, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Nobody has yet speculated on the gender of my soup...


Yeah, that's it, pigeonhole the soup, even your own you fucking fascist!


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 17, 2013)

7 pages of responses to a troll based on the letter in the telegraph to a dad to his gay son..

Fuck you people most of been bored today..


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)

ddraig said:


> distractions are working


On me as well - need to go shop and do some work.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> On me as well - need to go shop and do some work.


You mind getting me a bottle of coke? Ta


----------



## sim667 (Mar 17, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Then you really ought. If it doesn't make you laugh out loud I'd be very surprised. But you need to know that tobyjug was an outrageous poster who totally believed in his outrageous claims. (((TBJ))) He was, without a doubt, one of life's characters.



I do remember tobyjug.

I'll look for it


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)

That's me out anyway, got work to do, rum to drink etc


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)

Wellll 



Fucking youtube loop trap.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zoooo (Mar 17, 2013)

Well this wasn't a patch on toning mist.


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 17, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Well this wasn't a patch on toning mist.


I wear fucked soup as toning mist....


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Well this wasn't a patch on toning mist.


Toning mist was so much more entertaining.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> I wear fucked soup as toning mist....


*channels stella*  You're doing it wrong.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)

free spirit said:


> have the mods lost the bin button?


St PAtricks day - they are probably all in the pub. We can do whatever we want!!1!!! 

*runs in circles*


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm ill me


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 17, 2013)

No circles


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> No circles


(((lizzieloo))))


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2013)

free spirit said:


> have the mods lost the bin button?


Seems a bit rude to spoil the fun everyone's having.


----------



## free spirit (Mar 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Seems a bit rude to spoil the fun everyone's having.


((((bin races))))


----------



## killer b (Mar 17, 2013)

it would be a shame to lose 'fuck your soup'. it already feels like it's been here forever...


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2013)

I only even started posting hip hop because when I was trying to repost a pic of my amazing timing with the furries it kept saving to bit to upload. 

I'm still going back and listening to my playlist properly.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2013)

killer b said:


> it would be a shame to lose 'fuck your soup'. it already feels like it's been here forever...


Yep - feels like some damn newb becoming well known after a mere 6 weeks.


----------



## Firky (Mar 17, 2013)

Fuck your soup, by the Rubber Bandits.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you people, a fine thread.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Mar 18, 2013)

I thought this was funny but the boat happy thread had me folded!


----------



## Firky (Mar 18, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm ill me


 
Hungover after the rave last night?


----------



## Firky (Mar 18, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Link?


 
It's not as good as boat happy but still worth a scan:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...n-plane-door-for-fresh-air-mid-flight.185609/

Kicks off here:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...sh-air-mid-flight.185609/page-10#post-6428508


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 18, 2013)

Firky said:


> Hungover after the rave last night?


 
Something like that


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> Something like that


how are you now?


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 14, 2016)

Well that was a nice trip down memory lane! I have a blister on my finger from handing out Likes!


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## equationgirl (Jun 15, 2016)

I'd forgotten how vile his opinions were...but the 'fuck your soup' part was hilarious.

Last in, if the bin race is back on


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


>


Are you feeling better?


----------

